# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Božićni popust i ostalo

## Mravica

Vidjela sam na web shopu da je u tijeku božično-novogodišnji popust na pelene i ostalo. Gdje su platneni ulošci? 
Planiram uzeti neke pelenice, ali bih htjela da mi se isporuče 30.12.2010. i da mi na taj dan dođu na kućnu adresu. S kim to mogu dogovoriti, ako se može?

----------


## MamaRibice

Prikljucujem se pitanju.
Ulozaka uopce nema? Hoce li ih biti opet nakon praznika?

----------


## Lutonjica

uložaka trenutno nema i nadam se da će ih biti uskoro, ali ne znam kada.

Mravica, za tako nešto treba se javiti mejlom na webshop@roda.hr ili nazvati ured na 01 61 77 500.

----------


## Mravica

Ma nisam mogla čekati. Danas su stigle nježne puse i pusa prirodi. To je nešto preeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedivno mekano i ugodno.
Posebno mi se svidio organski pamuk. Kakve su šanse da se u ponudu uvrsti više proizvoda od organskog pamuka npr. majice za odrasle dugih rukava, za djecu (nema veličine za 3 godine) i sl. Uloške ću čekati da dođu, ne kupujem ni jedne u međuvremenu jer kad sam vidjela pelene oduševila sam se. Imam pelena doma raznih proizvođača, ali ovo je nešto predobro... ne mogu riječim izraziti oduševljenje!!!

----------


## Sunshine Shoot

I meni su danas stigle pelenice  :Zaljubljen: 

Predivne su, ovoga sam puta uzela Rodine i jednu Nježnu pusu.. preslatke su! 
Stigle su i frotirne maramice i oduševila sam se! Puno su mekše od onih tetra maramica koje se mogu kupiti u dućanima (mislim da su Lola ili nešto drugo) i mislim da ću ih uskoro još naručiti. 
I ja čekam platnene uloške  :Yes:

----------


## Mravica

Planiram još platnene uloške i majice od organskog pamuka samo da im se malo podeblja asortiman i barem jednu bambus pusu. Mučila sam problem pelene za noć, ali ovi ulošci dodatni za pelene su odlični, naručiti ću ih još!!!!! Bila sam skeptična, sve lijepo izgleda na slici, ali me je baš zadivila kvaliteta!

----------


## gorka

i ja s nestrpljenjem cekam majice (i muske i zenske i djecje i duge i kratke) jer koliko god da ih perem uvijek iste, pa bi i cijelu familiju probala navuc na tu divotu

i dnevne uloske, ali vec me i sram pisati da me lut ne pospota  :Kiss:

----------

